# 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm sitting at the dealer right now. Have been here a few times, twice now for consumption tests. The first one yielded that I was burning about a quart every 500 miles. I just brought it in @ 980 miles and the oil barely touches the dipstick. This is in an 07 GTI with about 39,000 miles. The PCV valve has already been replaced in an attempt to resolve this issue.
Questions:
How many times must I go through this consumption test before VW(oA) will fix the issue?
What is the difference from min to max on the dipstick? While it barely touches now, the previous 1,000 miles burnt enough oil to yield a dry dipstick.
Since around 20,000 miles, I have been putting 4-5 quarts of synthetic in during every oil change interval (5,000 miles). Seems to be progressing. The engine was broken in according to specs, and I also own a 2005.5 A4 with the 2.0TFSI that doesn't burn a drop of oil at over 60,000 miles, to provide a background on my own understanding of break-in and VW/Audi products. I have also owned a 1.8t that had zero consumption issues. Getting to be a bit frustrating when my GTI is consuming more oil than an RX-8, which is designed to burn oil.


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (vwgilly)*

Well, I already have my own response...
My car returns on Monday for either a complete rebuild or replacement. If any techs out there know what usually goes into/gets replaced in the rebuild, I would be interested to know just out of my own curiosity.
FWIW, not treating the service managers like douchebags and instead treating them with a modicum of respect and patience seems to be a good strategy in getting them to go to bat for you with VWOA.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (vwgilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgilly* »_
What is the difference from min to max on the dipstick? 

About 1 quart.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
About 1 quart.


Correct. 1 quart every 500 miles is a bit excessive though.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ur prob looking at a ring job or something.
the guys at the dealership i talked to said that some audi guys got their stuff re-ringed and the oil consumption was almost nothing.


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

most 4 cylinder turbo cars burn tons of oil. same with all my sti/evo friends.


----------



## vrnick01 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted BLK on BLK)*

there has been issues with the rings on the 2.0l turbo motors. while i have yet to do a ring job on one yet, alot of techs i know and talk to have. it is a known issue, continue to follow what they tell you and, yes you may have to do the 2 step test twice.


----------



## OhioDubs (Sep 19, 2008)

Most likely re-ring. Done two personally.


----------



## lizardgirl (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (vwgilly)*

I'm also having problems with oil consumption with my 08 passat 2.0t. It seems to have suddenly developed after 20k miles. 
I am curious what grade of gasoline people are using for both those that have an oil consumption issue and those that do not.


----------



## wicrick2001 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (lizardgirl)*

Carry extra quarts of oil with you as a precaution!! You do not want the oil pressure light coming on


----------



## vwgilly (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (wicrick2001)*

Engine is going to be re-ringed. Question: Since the car is at 40,000 and the timing belt is due at 100,000 miles, is it worth it to go ahead and swap it since the additional labor would be around $40 and the cost of the timing belt (that price would be appreciated if someone knows it). 
Lizardgirl:
My car has seen nothing below 93 octane, FWIW.


----------



## banzai11 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (vwgilly)*

07 GLI, 29K miles..
I'm burning .70 qt / 1000 miles per deal consumption test 2 months ago.
Dealer says that's normal...I say BS!!!
Techs are telling me to run it dry an blow it up per VW's 10K oil change interval. Then VW will have to replace under warranty...?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

after its done, take ur time to let it break in a bit. dont baby the hell out of it, but dont go crazy either.
let us know if u feel any differences or experience alot less oil burning.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: 2.0TFSI oil consumption questions (banzai11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banzai11* »_07 GLI, 29K miles..
I'm burning .70 qt / 1000 miles per deal consumption test 2 months ago.
Dealer says that's normal...I say BS!!!
Techs are telling me to run it dry an blow it up per VW's 10K oil change interval. Then VW will have to replace under warranty...?


no. ur supposed to check the oil every fill up. if u let it run dry, they will tell u to go to hell.
call VW and tell them ur pissed and will be contacting the local media or something. i know when people did that on the newst gen of Civic SIs, Honda IMMEDIATELY launched a program to fix the problems free of charge.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ok, now im having some issues here.
i just went thru a quart of oil in ~1000 miles, even WITH a catch can.
im thinking some of the smoke that comes out of my exhaust going full tilt boogy is oil and its not just cuz i run rich.
gonna go for a consumption test in the next few days cuz my guy at a dealership says that should let me find out if i can get re-ringed or if my valves are damaged or something. hell, might even be my turbo having alot of shaft play. we shall see.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

Im having the same problem with my car I have had it in twice for oil consumption the dealer said it is using like .68qt per1000 I have 61k on mine and I can’t get anything done... I contacted VW customer car and told them I have a problem and asked if they could do anything for me.. but the only thing I get is a call back form some lady telling me they contacted the dealer and the specs they found were in their acceptable range and there was nothing that she could do... So at that point I was pissed so I asked her would she think that adding 4 to 5.5 quarts of oil between 5k lof changes in her car would be ok with her then she says that if that is what the dealer told her that was in the acceptable range.. she said that would be ok with that and I told her bull...I don’t understand why they have a customer care department because they don’t care about their loyal customers you will just waist you your time calling them because the just tell you what the dealer says and they can’t help you. I am pretty cool with the service manager at the dealer I deal with and I have talked to him about my concerns and he sais he is going to talk to the area VW Rep to see if he will cover my ring replacement for me. He said he did one and the warranty claim kicked on it and now he is out 1800.00 now because it was not using .90qt per 1000 so that’s why he can’t do it for me till he has a approval from the rep. One thing is good about them is they don’t ever say anything about my mods witch is cool.. Well so for I have been a week and he is still waiting on the rep to reply to his email. If I don't here anything by next week im calling th BBB and see if they can help but I will keep everyone posted..


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention that after the first oil consumption test the replace my pcv and it got better for a couple of months and it started back drinking oil again.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

I know we are all paranoid about our cam follower... when replacing, are you changing the lil' rubber seal around the HPFP? I was not aware of this, the first time around and boy did it leak... only during driving of course.


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

I haven't checked mine yet but If i can get my rings replaced I will look at it while it is apart... If I can't get it done warranty then car is history as soon as I can get rid of it and let it be someone eles problem..


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

well its easy to tell if its leaking oil under HPFP; just stick your finger underneath of it, the block will be covered in oil.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

Sent IM bOmb3r


----------



## RSGLI (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (RSGLI)*

Well I got a call back form my Dealer today and he that the VW rep is giong to cover my rings


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (RSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSGLI* »_Well I got a call back form my Dealer today and he that the VW rep is giong to cover my rings









Good news keep us updated with what goes on.


----------

